# I HAVE GOOD NEWS



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2007)

No...I don't know about when the results are coming but I saved a bunch of money by switching to GEICO.

This one is a tradition for me. Always do this at this time


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 11, 2007)

I always fall for it too.

(#)$**&amp;($#%@#


----------



## mgoose77 (Jun 11, 2007)

Har har har.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 11, 2007)

Shoulda looked at who started this thread....


----------



## umjeffr (Jun 11, 2007)

:appl:

I vote we ban him from the site!!


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

I second that. It's cruel to play with our emotions right now!



umjeffr said:


> :appl:
> I vote we ban him from the site!!


----------



## benbo (Jun 11, 2007)

Since there are about 5 people who play these jokes, and 4 of them are moderators, I don't think the vote is going anywhere. I don't think it is a pure Democracy around here. This is sort of like the upperclassmen messing with the Freshman - a tried and true tradition that we all had to put up with. You'll get your passing results soon enough.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 11, 2007)

Not so fast my friend (Lee Corso style)

I'm waiting on results and about ready to ban everyone that keeps 'messing around' :appl: LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2007)

benbo said:


> Since there are about 5 people who play these jokes, and 4 of them are moderators, I don't think the vote is going anywhere. I don't think it is a pure Democracy around here. This is sort of like the upperclassmen messing with the Freshman - a tried and true tradition that we all had to put up with. You'll get your passing results soon enough.



Yep, that's pretty much what it is. Luis is a legend around here, he's pretty much untouchable.

These threads go on every time results are near. It's a good way to blow off a little steam.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 11, 2007)

I suppose if I were to ban VT and Sapper, they could just un-ban themselves, so it's probably useless.

Then they would ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me.......... uuuuhhhhhgggg


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

I completely agree. This is a much needed pressure valve to release anxiety build up.



VTEnviro said:


> These threads go on every time results are near. It's a good way to blow off a little steam.


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

OK. Got the point.



DVINNY said:


> I suppose if I were to ban VT and Sapper, they could just un-ban themselves, so it's probably useless.
> Then they would ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back,


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Yep, that's pretty much what it is. Luis is a legend around here, he's pretty much untouchable.
> These threads go on every time results are near. It's a good way to blow off a little steam.


Thanks VT. Now, seriously, What do you want from me?...Just kidding my friend.

Thanks to you as well benbo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I suppose if I were to ban VT and Sapper, they could just un-ban themselves, so it's probably useless.
> Then they would ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me, and I'd have to un-ban myself, and ban them back, then they'd have to un-ban themselves and ban me.......... uuuuhhhhhgggg


We could just go Spam up PPI and drum up business instead.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 11, 2007)

That would be so F'Tardish


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I suppose if I were to ban VT and Sapper, they could just un-ban themselves, so it's probably useless.


Have you considered about putting them on double-secret probation ?? bump

JR


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

Does he have the power to find out my PE exam score. I just can't wait any longer? bump



SapperPE said:


> What DV fails to mention is that he has the power to revoke my moderator status and VT's admin status, so really he could knock us off our high horses if he wanted to.


----------



## cement (Jun 11, 2007)

benbo said:


> Since there are about 5 people who play these jokes, and 4 of them are moderators, I don't think the vote is going anywhere. I don't think it is a pure Democracy around here. This is sort of like the upperclassmen messing with the Freshman - a tried and true tradition that we all had to put up with. You'll get your passing results soon enough.


so your saying that Luis gave DV a swirly?? bump


----------



## Undertaker (Jun 11, 2007)

Luis said:


> No...I don't know about when the results are coming but I saved a bunch of money by switching to GEICO.This one is a tradition for me. Always do this at this time


Son of a beech. Got me. My fu$%ng heart is almost out of my mouth. I wish you find tonight your girlfriend/wife is cheating on you with another woman. Son of beech, son of a beech, son of a beech. Damn it. I am not serious with that thing about your girlfriend/wife cheating on you but I would not cry for you if that happens. That was so wrong. Why I am still laughing then?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2007)

cement said:


> so your saying that Luis gave DV a swirly?? :thumbs:


I am going to regret askimg but; what is a swirly?????? :deadhorse:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Luis said:


> I am going to regret askimg but; what is a swirly?????? :deadhorse:


Imagine ----&gt;




except someone else is dunking your head for you. That, my friend, is a swirly. :thumbs:

JR


----------



## edd189 (Jun 11, 2007)

> I am going to regret askimg but; what is a swirly??????


Wow, I figured all engineers had received one at some point in their life! Maybe you got one and just don't remember the technical term for it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Imagine ----&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. I got the picture. No. I did not give DV a swirly.

Thanks JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2007)

Maybe Fudgey should give us all an instructional course in proper swirly technique.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 12, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Maybe Fudgey should give us all an instructional course in proper swirly technique.


Yikes I don't even want to think about a "fudge swirl"


----------



## Fudgey (Jun 12, 2007)

i will gladly demonstrate the proper technique for giving a standard swirly and the extra special one with the double fudge topping

any volunteers?


----------

